# What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster?



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

like the title says. looking to do some mods. let me know, thanks guys. do they make a cold air intake?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I think it already has a cold-air intake by design. Add a catback exhaust and let it breathe
But you could use smaller diameter tires that would allow you accelerate off the line quicker than heavy 22's








And Remove front passenger and aft seats to reduce weight







and add a fake blower which gives you at least 100 extra horsepower : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDkA7uU7JPk



_Modified by Tahoe12 at 6:25 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Drive downhill with a tailwind!!!


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Drive downhill with a tailwind!!!









Actually, that technic worked pretty well for me last summer in Texas! Nearly broke the sound barrier.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (sti05ak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sti05ak* »_like the title says. looking to do some mods. let me know, thanks guys. do they make a cold air intake?

Tahoe12's on the right track (w/ the exception of the "blower" which, unless you plan to use it as a hair drier, is useless - yes, I know it is a joke







)
You have two avenues:
1. Increase power to the rear wheels
2. Reduce weight
Both of these avenues will increase the hp/weight ratio and result in increased performance, i.e. faster.
1. Increase power to rear wheels
- Smaller diameter wheels/tires - VW recommended minimum is 28.7" diameter
- Lighter wheel/tire combo - reduces unsprung weight. Probably the lightest VW approved wheel/tire size is the 235/65 tires on 17" wheels - keep them inflated to "Max Load" pressures of 38F/44R to reduce rolling resstance
- Cat bypass pipes and a freeflow exhaust like Fabspeed/Neuspeed/Cargraphic, etc. will probably add a couple of horespower, but in any event, will sound cool, make you feel better and certainly weigh less than the stock exhaust components which is good.
2. Reduce weight
- Remove inflatable spare and substitute a bottle of Slime or equivalent and put VW roadside assistance on speed dal on your cell phone
- Replace large outboard rear seat headrests with smaller/lighter center style headrests
- Remove under hood insulation - seems to be "standard" on many Touaregs without hurting anything
- Remove roof racks - thus both reducing weight and decreasing wind resistance
- Never fill your gas tank more than half full
- Go on a diet
All of the above are guaranteed to make your V8 Touareg faster.
HTH


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah i was talking in refrence to an exhaust system, intake, or a chip


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
- Go on a diet
HTH


first thing i thought of when reading this thread title








IMO removing interior components, unless major (entire seats, carpeting, insulation, headliners) is trivial and will show effectively no gains. The only things that will give you gains are cat bypasses, exhaust, and that pricey minimal gain chip from GIAC.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (Ross06TouaregV8)*

DECALS! Lots and lots of them. Good for at least 5HP a pop, more if they're the huge ones that go across the top of the windshield


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (sti05ak)*

Go to a driving / race school and learn how to drive.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (sti05ak)*

I hear Reflex Silver is the fastest color. I suggest a new paint job.


_Modified by miraclewhips at 7:44 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Trade in for an '07. BOOM! 40 extra horsies.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_I hear Reflex Silver is the fastest color. I suggest a new paint job.

_Modified by miraclewhips at 7:44 PM 2-15-2007_

Campy white is actually the fastest... the metallic flake in Reflex Silver adds unnecessary weight.










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:25 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (TREGinginCO)*


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (Ross06TouaregV8)*

"Go on a diet"
"Decals"
Man you guys go for the throat...


----------



## jmorgand (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (henrysko)*

Teak interiors are fastest, I believe.


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (jmorgand)*

Trade it in on a fater car.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (GFSGTI)*

Should be fast in "S"sport or Manual_Shift driven aggressively; thus, stay out of "D", get the Paddle Shifters; manual_shift the gears at or near readline.
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tri.htm
note vw's specs:
0-60
-----
TDI v6.....9.2sec. *0-62.
FSI v6.....8.3sec.
v8..........7.6sec.
TDI v10...7.5sec.
FSI v8...."less than 7.1 sec."
If that's not enough there is a 450hp/450ft lbs est. Supercharger mod kit that'll be available in spring; I'll post the link later.


_Modified by ehd at 12:29 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Cut off the second set of cats and replace with custom hiflow mufler.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: What can you do to a touareg v8 to make it faster? (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_....If that's not enough there is a 450hp/450ft lbs est. Supercharger mod kit that'll be available in spring; I'll post the link later.

Here is the link: http://www.pes-tuning.com/


----------

